
Amazon’s website sucks - dawhizkid
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katienotopoulos/amazon-website-sucks
======
CaptainZapp
From some very basic research :

 _Katie Notopoulos is a senior editor for BuzzFeed News and is based in New
York._

I really don't get it. She's based in New York. I don't know how many music
speciality stores can be found in New York, but my guess is it must be in the
dozens.

A bassoon strap sounds _exactly_ like an item you find in a speciality store.
Probably in a few varieties and I'd wager a guess that they don't break in 4
month (or if they do a good store will replace it).

I understand the reflex to use Amazon for something more generic, say bass
stings. I understand why you would use Amazon if you live somewhere in the
sticks with a 200 mile drive to the next shop carrying a meager selection of
bassoon straps.

But I really don't get it why you wouldn't use a physical store, with
knowledgeable people, very much engaged in the same hobby as you, selling the
very speciality item you're looking for when you live in fucking New York!

In addition. By ordering such an item at Amazon you kill exactly those shops
on which you depend on when you have a slighly more esotheric hobby and you
make the world a bit porer in the process.

~~~
Eridrus
Because going to stores sucks?

Beyond just the normal having to get to a store, it's below freezing in NYC
atm, sometimes with rain, not exactly pleasant weather for a stroll.

There are some things which are hard to evaluate online and a physical
presence is necessary, straps, even Bassoon straps, really shouldn't be one of
them.

------
stoobs
Pricing mistakes happen every day on ecommerce sites, the "bargains" websites
are full of them.

Amazon really could do better with not allowing the fictitious discounts
though. Listing 80-90% off RRP for an item which was never sold at that price
is very common on all the daily deals, (and is illegal/unlawful in the
UK/Europe from memory), along with all the drop-shipped trash from China
(which you can usually get from Aliexpress/Gearbest/etc at a fraction of the
price anyway) makes me largely ignore them and Black Friday specials anyway.

------
throwaway98121
Ads on their website are annoying but this is a terrible article.

------
kneel
Author is annoyed with a website, thrilling read.

------
xtracerx
Ok. Make a better one.

